# LA's FINEST CC. 3rd ANNUAL



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

ONCE AGAIN ITS THAT TIME, COME AND JOIN US AT OUR 
THIRD ANNUAL PICNIC, AT THE ONE AND ONLY 

ELYSIAN PARK, SUNDAY , SEPTEMBER 21, 

SO COME ON OUT FOR A DAY IN SUN WITH THE FAMILIA,
AND FRIENDS, ALL CLUBS ARE WELCOME , AND MEDIA ,AND SPECTATORS.


FLYER COMING SOON SO MARK YOUR CALENDERS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## carlos1970 (Jan 3, 2008)

wass up huero? :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

wazz up carlos, are you ready :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## carlos1970 (Jan 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

wass up rigo are you ready? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

wass up rigo, hit me up i got the flyiers,
but my scanner is not working, let me know if you can post them up


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

SORRY FOR WAIT ON THE FLYERS, I GOT THEM IN
BUT MY SCANNER IS NOT WORKING SO IM HAVING A
HARD TIME TO POST THEM UP. SO IT WILL BE POSTED AS
SOON AS I GET SOME ONE TO POST THEM FOR ME. :angry: :angry:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

RIGO WE'RE STILL WAITING !!!!

LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET IT DONE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

the flyer is posted


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT MR. LA

NOW LETS KEEP ON TOP !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

[quote=mrLA,Jul 30 2008, 05:47 PM~11218983]<img src=\'http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e304/213mrla/mrla20083.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 

<img src=\'http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e304/213mrla/la20081-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
[/quote]</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>ALRIGHT PEOPLE, THERE IT IS, WE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE FOR A GOOD DAY UNDER THE SUN. uffin: uffin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE IN THE 2 SUPPORT THE HOMIES!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

What up Guys. SuspectS C.C. will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

GRASIAS ALTERED ONES AND SUSPECTS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

What's up Mr. Los Angeles. Don't forget Aug 24 :biggrin:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Aug 8 2008, 10:27 AM~11293537
> *What's up Mr. Los Angeles. Don't forget Aug 24  :biggrin:
> *


we will b there


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Aug 2 2008, 04:19 PM~11242904
> *ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE IN THE 2 SUPPORT THE HOMIES!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 gracias hommie, will see you there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Aug 5 2008, 08:10 AM~11263377
> *What up Guys. SuspectS C.C. will be there. :biggrin:
> *


 gracias hommie, and we'll see you in a couple
of weeks at your picnic :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

[ wass up LA's FINEST CC. LETS KEEP THIS ON TOP  </span>


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

ASTA QUE TE METES HUERO


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SEPT. 7TH CHOLO DJ FUNDRAISER
WIENERSCHNITZEL'S
4229 WOODRUFF
LAKEWOOD CS. 90713
ROLL IN 7-10AM
SHOW TIME 10-4PM
CARS $15 DONATION
MOTORCYCLES/BIKES $10 DONATION
RAFFLES,TROPHIES FOOD
100% OF ALL PROCEEDS TO GO TO LEGAL EXPENSES
GRACIAS TO ALL IN ADVANCE, EVEN TO THE HATERS.


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

uffin: LA'S FINEST uffin: :yes:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Eazy-E (Sep 23, 2005)

QUE HONDA HUERO YA ESTAN LISTOS PARA SU PIKKINIKI :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1983REGAL_@Aug 1 2008, 04:11 PM~11236877
> *  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *







:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

WASS UP LA'S FINEST C.C.


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1983REGAL_@Aug 20 2008, 03:54 PM~11395721
> *:yes:
> *


 :yes: what it do monica


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME OF THE VIDEO FROM SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

MONICA'S CAR


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

THE PICTURES CAME OUT NICE THANKS :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

:biggrin: you welcome monica :biggrin:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

:machinegun: uffin:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

WHERE U AT HUERO...............


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

http://i35.tinypic.com/120mg6g.jpg


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY DANNY_85_@Aug 21 2008, 11:32 AM~11402874
> *MONICA'S CAR
> 
> 
> ...


I SEEN HER HITTING THEM SWITCHES....VERY IMPRESSIVE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

I'LL BE OUT THERE HOMIES IF MY CAR IS BACK UP. IT KEEPS BURNING UP ON ME AND I DONT KNOW WHY...BUT IF NOT SCREW IT I'LL TAKE MY DAILY DRIVER :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Aug 23 2008, 12:52 AM~11417621
> *I SEEN HER HITTING THEM SWITCHES....VERY IMPRESSIVE!! :thumbsup:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Westbound_Car_Club (Apr 23, 2007)

WEST BOUND WILL BE IN THE HOUSE 2 SUPPORT U GUYS


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Westbound_Car_Club_@Aug 27 2008, 04:08 PM~11454052
> *WEST BOUND WILL BE IN THE HOUSE 2 SUPPORT U GUYS
> *


GRASIAS HOMIES


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*POSTING THIS FLYER FOR THIS YOUNG BOY,HE HAS HEART COMPLACATIONS AND HIS PERENTS NEED HELP WITH THE BILLS,PLEASE COME OUT TO SAN DIMAS AND HELP OUT,
YOU PAY TO ENTER THE PARK AND THERE WILL BE A FEE FOR THE SHOW ,ALL DONATIONS WILL GO TO PAY BILLS,*


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1983REGAL_@Aug 27 2008, 06:09 PM~11455185
> *
> 
> 
> ...







aww moinca this is the pic i took of you.


i like it


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

MY CAR CAUGHT ON FIRE AT THE LAST ONE THIS MONTH AT ELYSIAN BUT I'LL BE UP AND STRONG BY THEN... :biggrin: SEE YOU GUYS THEN.


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

wass up, where's all my LA's FINEST CC. familia at ?


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1983REGAL_@Aug 27 2008, 06:09 PM~11455185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

WASS UP HUERO


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Eazy-E (Sep 23, 2005)

HUERO DID YOU PICKUP THE PLACA FROM THE X MEMBERS


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eazy-E_@Aug 28 2008, 08:44 PM~11466532
> *HUERO DID YOU PICKUP THE PLACA FROM THE X MEMBERS
> *


yeah he did...he pick them up


----------



## Eazy-E (Sep 23, 2005)

HE HAVENT PICK THEM UP FROM THE X MEMBERS THAT WENT OUT BEFOR MY DAD I KNOW SOME X MEMBERS THAT STILL HAVE THEM I THINK HE IS GOIN TO STAY WITH IT


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eazy-E_@Aug 28 2008, 08:59 PM~11466772
> *HE HAVENT PICK THEM UP FROM THE X MEMBERS THAT WENT OUT BEFOR MY DAD I KNOW SOME X MEMBERS THAT STILL HAVE THEM I THINK HE IS GOIN TO STAY WITH IT
> *


u guys have one that belongs to the club....the one that the montecarlos had


----------



## Eazy-E (Sep 23, 2005)

the montecarlos never had one the one that was tiny samy have it the only one that i have is in the impala did you guys pickup the ones from robert and joe..... mr. la before you answer anything ask your president or vice p


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eazy-E_@Aug 28 2008, 08:59 PM~11466772
> *HE HAVENT PICK THEM UP FROM THE X MEMBERS THAT WENT OUT BEFOR MY DAD I KNOW SOME X MEMBERS THAT STILL HAVE THEM I THINK HE IS GOIN TO STAY WITH IT
> *


 when he pays the club what he ows us then he can keep it, till then it belongs to us. just in case you forgot,what he ows usis from all those shirts that
" cought on fire " so if he doesnt rememember, well here is a reminder!!


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

wass up 1983regal, remember meeting this sunday


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983REGAL_@Aug 26 2008, 08:53 PM~11448247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANOTHER ONE FROM THE PICNIC..


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

WHATS UP MR.LA:biggrin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

~ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE~


----------



## Eazy-E (Sep 23, 2005)

how much is the shirt's and if u say that the plack is not your's or the club because I payed for it.... dont ask my son ask me u seen me in picknicks before ... and samy has my # you should of ask him for my # if u wanted 2 know about the shiert's ... once again dont ask my son nothing he was never from the club my problem's are my problem's not my son's ....


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

[/quote]

THANKS THE PICTURE IS NICE :biggrin:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eazy-E_@Aug 30 2008, 03:21 PM~11479700
> *how much is the shirt's  and if u say that the plack is not your's or the club because I payed for it.... dont ask my son ask me  u seen me in picknicks before ... and samy has my #  you should of ask him for my # if u wanted 2 know about the shiert's ... once again dont ask my son nothing he was never from the club my problem's are my problem's not my son's ....
> *


 well since i cant see who is writing this , you or him , not matter what you 
know that even if you payed for it , it still doesnt matter , either you pay what you owe, or you give up the plaque


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Aug 30 2008, 07:18 PM~11480790
> *
> THATS RIGHT111*


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

WASS UP HUERO


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eazy-E_@Aug 30 2008, 03:21 PM~11479700
> *how much is the shirt's  and if u say that the plack is not your's or the club because I payed for it.... dont ask my son ask me  u seen me in picknicks before ... and samy has my #  you should of ask him for my # if u wanted 2 know about the shiert's ... once again dont ask my son nothing he was never from the club my problem's are my problem's not my son's ....
> *



OH, BY THE WAY IT WAS $195 AND YOUR PLAQUE WAS $120, 
YOUR CHOICE!!


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Aug 30 2008, 07:23 PM~11480832
> *WASS UP HUERO
> *


 QUE ONDA GUEY !!!!


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

NOW CLICK ON THE PIC AGAIN..U WILL SEE THE VIDEO


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Aug 30 2008, 02:19 PM~11479419
> *~ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE~
> *


 
THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT WILL SEE VATOS THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

NEW VIDEO


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Aug 30 2008, 07:26 PM~11480848
> *NOW CLICK ON THE PIC AGAIN..U WILL SEE THE VIDEO
> *


 NADA GUEY


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

THERE..CHECK IT


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g14/hls1...nt=lafinest.flv


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT !!!! 
IF YOU DONT KNOW YOU BETTER ASK SOMEBODY !!!!!


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

DEJA QUE LO MIRE MAURICIO, SE VA A CAGAR!!!


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Aug 30 2008, 07:29 PM~11480863
> *
> NEW VIDEO
> *





nice video :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

21 MORE DAYS !!!!! :biggrin: :</span>biggrin[/size]:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

*MILLENIUM CC WILL BE THERE*


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Aug 31 2008, 02:37 PM~11484338
> *will see you vatos there!!!</span>*


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

ELUSIVE C.C. WILL BE THERE FOR SURE..


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 1 2008, 06:52 PM~11492787
> *ELUSIVE C.C. WILL BE THERE FOR SURE..
> *


WILL SEE U THERE ELUSIVE C.C.


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Jul 30 2008, 05:47 PM~11218983
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Looking Good, Looking Good !!!*


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Sep 1 2008, 07:19 PM~11493026
> *Looking Good, Looking Good !!!
> *



wass up chely where you been at, que onda que no tejas ver?


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 1 2008, 03:19 PM~11491255
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

wass up, wass up, LA's FINEST CC. who's ready for the carne 
asada on saturday????


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1983REGAL_@Sep 2 2008, 06:27 PM~11501319
> *
> *





:wave:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY DANNY_85_@Sep 2 2008, 06:45 PM~11501499
> *
> *



wass up you guys got the camera
ready for the 21 ???


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 2 2008, 06:52 PM~11501567
> *wass up you guys got the camera
> ready for the  21 ???
> *








FOR SURE YOU KNOW IT


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY DANNY_85_@Sep 2 2008, 06:56 PM~11501614
> *FOR SURE YOU KNOW IT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 2 2008, 06:58 PM~11501638
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



  :cheesy:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

WASS UP RIGO WHERE YOU IS???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

L.A.'S FINEST C.C.


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983REGAL_@Sep 2 2008, 07:16 PM~11501804
> * TO THE TOPPP</span>*


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

TO THIS


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983REGAL_@Sep 2 2008, 07:38 PM~11502055
> *TO THIS
> 
> 
> ...


 BIG CHANGE, BUT LOOKS GOOD !!!


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1983REGAL_@Sep 2 2008, 07:38 PM~11502055
> *TO THIS
> 
> 
> ...





HELL YEA MONICA BIG CHANGE YOU MOVED ON TO BIGGER AND BETTER THINGS :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY DANNY_85_@Sep 2 2008, 07:43 PM~11502108
> *HELL YEA MONICA BIG CHANGE YOU MOVED ON TO BIGGER AND BETTER THINGS :biggrin:
> *


 THATS RIGHT YOU TELL HER


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

THANKS

IT STILL NEEDS ALOT OF WORK AND PERSONALIZING TO DO


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 2 2008, 07:44 PM~11502121
> *THATS RIGHT YOU TELL HER
> *









:thumbsup:


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1983REGAL_@Sep 2 2008, 07:45 PM~11502129
> *THANKS
> 
> IT STILL NEEDS ALOT OF WORK AND PERSONALIZING TO DO
> *





IT'S ALL GOOD GIRL.


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

REPRESENTING


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983REGAL_@Sep 2 2008, 07:52 PM~11502220
> *REPRESENTING
> *



TO THE FULLEST


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 2 2008, 07:57 PM~11502283
> *TO THE FULLEST
> *


THATS RIGHT uffin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983REGAL_@Sep 2 2008, 08:06 PM~11502397
> *THATS RIGHT uffin:
> *


EY MONICA YOU DONT HAVE ANY PICS, OF MY 65


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

WHERE ARE ALL THE OTHER MEMBERS AT?


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

I HAVE LOTS MORE BUT THERE ON MY SPACE


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983REGAL_@Sep 2 2008, 08:09 PM~11502443
> *WHERE ARE ALL THE OTHER MEMBERS AT?
> 
> *


 MOST OF THEM DONT HAVE INTERNET, THATS WHY WE 
HAVE TO KEEPTHIS ON TOP


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

WELL I TRY TO CHECK EVERY DAY TO MAKE SURE THAT WE STAY ON TOP


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983REGAL_@Sep 2 2008, 08:12 PM~11502487
> *<img src=\'http://i384.photobucket.com/albums/oo286/1983regal/m_4725b15a5f8082111ea5df5a9b854a71.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> I HAVE LOTS MORE BUT THERE ON MY SPACE
> *


 THANKS , I JUST NEEDED SOMEONE TO SEEIT


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983REGAL_@Sep 2 2008, 08:15 PM~11502526
> *WELL I TRY TO CHECK EVERY DAY TO MAKE SURE THAT WE STAY ON TOP
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

ANYTIME


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

HELLO CALL ME :biggrin:


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1983REGAL_@Sep 3 2008, 06:32 PM~11510963
> *HELLO  CALL ME  :biggrin:
> *




GIRL I'M AT WORK CALL ME


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

I DONT HAVE YOUR # :0


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1983REGAL_@Sep 3 2008, 06:38 PM~11511062
> *I DONT HAVE YOUR #  :0
> *






OKAY I'LL SEND IT ON A MESSAGE


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

LA'S FINEST TO THE FULLEST


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

HUERO IM GOING TO CHECK ON THE SHIRTS....FRIDAY MORNING


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

L.A.'S FINEST C.C. TTT


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Sep 3 2008, 06:41 PM~11511097
> *HUERO IM GOING TO CHECK ON THE SHIRTS....FRIDAY MORNING
> *


call me, let me know wass up


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

<img src=\'http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e304/213mrla/la20081-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
[/b][/quote]</span>


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTMFT!


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 3 2008, 08:55 PM~11512685
> *TTMFT!
> *


 good looking out hommie


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

WASS UP HUERO


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

wass up fool


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

you still at work


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

YUP...STILL


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

wass up you going to the cane asada on saturday


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

YEAH IM THERE


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Sep 3 2008, 10:56 PM~11513887
> *YEAH IM THERE
> *



im going to work but ill be there around five


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY DANNY_85_@Sep 4 2008, 08:42 AM~11515744
> *TTT
> *


 so early !!!


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 4 2008, 08:47 AM~11515780
> *so early !!!
> *




yup yup


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY DANNY_85_@Sep 4 2008, 12:44 PM~11517946
> *yup yup
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 4 2008, 12:48 PM~11518001
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *





LOL.... :thumbsup:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY DANNY_85_@Sep 4 2008, 01:44 PM~11518686
> *LOL.... :thumbsup:
> *



 so what are you ready for the picnic ?


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 4 2008, 01:56 PM~11518825
> * so what are you ready  for the picnic ?
> *






YOU KNOW IT


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

putting it down


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

<img src=\'http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g82/HUERO65/65IMPALA.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 2 2008, 06:44 PM~11501484
> *wass up chely where you been at,  que onda que no tejas ver?
> *



*Que onda Huero, esque ahora si trabajo :biggrin: *


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

L.A.'S FINEST C.C. TTT


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Sep 4 2008, 05:49 PM~11520651
> *Que onda Huero, esque ahora si trabajo  :biggrin:
> *



its all good , ya era hora lol !!!


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983REGAL_@Sep 4 2008, 07:46 PM~11521636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

COMING SOON!!!!!!!


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 4 2008, 09:46 PM~11522900
> * COMING SOON!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...





NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

DAMM THE MEMBER AINT PLAYING AROUND WITH THAT VACCUM


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

THE SMURF


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

TOP DOLLAR IS BACK


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

wass up huero we hitting the klub tonight....con ELPIDIO...DE toms burgers lol lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Sep 5 2008, 04:26 PM~11529360
> *wass up huero we hitting the klub tonight....con ELPIDIO...DE toms burgers lol lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I DONT KNOW YET IM GOING TO THINK ABOUT, THAT FOOL KEEPS ON CALLING ME, HE SAID CORONAS ALL NIGHT !!!


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

THAT FOOLIS TRYING TO GET THE WHOLE CLUB TO ROLL UP THERE


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 5 2008, 09:06 AM~11525681
> *HOW DO YOU LIKE THAT MEXICAN VACCUM*


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

[S







IZE=14]ITS ME AND SIR SHRECK[/SIZE],


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

MY 65 WAITING TO ENTER HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

FUCK IT KALL EVERYONE CORONAS ON ELPIDIO..SERIO..LLAMALES A TODOS.. PARA K VAYAN


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

I THINK HE ALREADY GOTEVERY BODYS NUMBER FROM CANELO
JUST TELL THAT FOOL NOT TAKE HIS HOME GIRLS


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

OHH RIGHT......


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

change of plans , went to pick up my daughter, so im going chill at home with my daughter


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

:loco: :loco:


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

:wave: L.A.'S FINEST C.C.


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

whats up monica


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

coming back soon


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 5 2008, 04:53 PM~11529546
> *[S
> 
> 
> ...


thats the homie right there in that pic........... :wave: thanx for the hop up in the valley a few weeks ago......


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

wass up monica, where are those pics. from yesterday


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

where is every body at??


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 7 2008, 05:45 PM~11542380
> *where is every body at??
> *






:dunno:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY DANNY_85_@Sep 7 2008, 06:25 PM~11542614
> *:dunno:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

''OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY'' WILL BE THERE REPN 4 ''GOOD TIMES'' WORLD WIDE


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 8 2008, 02:14 AM~11545896
> *''OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY'' WILL BE THERE REPN 4 ''GOOD TIMES'' WORLD WIDE
> 
> 
> ...


good looking out we'll see you there


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 8 2008, 02:14 AM~11545896
> *''OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY'' WILL BE THERE REPN 4 ''GOOD TIMES'' WORLD WIDE
> 
> 
> ...


GRASIAS PERRITO....WILL SEE U THERE......


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 7 2008, 10:15 AM~11539903
> *coming back soon
> 
> 
> ...


 DAM RIGO HOOK IT UP WITH THE PAINT JOB!!! :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

:biggrin: yeah tigo hook it up !! :biggrin:


----------



## carlos1970 (Jan 3, 2008)

wass up ? :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlos1970_@Sep 8 2008, 04:16 PM~11550885
> *wass up ? :biggrin:
> *



wass up ese were you been at ?


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

i see you !!!!


----------



## carlos1970 (Jan 3, 2008)

when is the LRM SUPER SHOW IN OCTOBER ? :biggrin:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlos1970_@Sep 8 2008, 04:50 PM~11551188
> *when is the LRM SUPER SHOW IN OCTOBER ? :biggrin:
> *


OCT 12


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Sep 8 2008, 10:12 AM~11547758
> *GRASIAS PERRITO....WILL SEE U THERE......
> *


  HAVE THE BEERS READY PUTO IS ***** STILL OUT FOO?


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 8 2008, 05:32 PM~11551607
> * HAVE THE BEERS READY PUTO IS ***** STILL OUT FOO?
> *


he is out but fucking around .... again...


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Sep 8 2008, 05:48 PM~11551769
> *he is out but fucking around .... again...
> *


FUKIN ***** LET ME KNOW WHEN I CAN TAKE A LIL TRIP THAT WAY I WANNA SAY WUZ UP 2 SOME OLD FRIENDS


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlos1970_@Sep 8 2008, 04:50 PM~11551188
> *when is the LRM SUPER SHOW IN OCTOBER ? :biggrin:
> *



why are we taking the 70????


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTMFT! :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 9 2008, 12:29 AM~11555522
> *TTMFT! :biggrin:
> *



 THATS RIGHT, BIG HOMIE


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 8 2008, 11:45 PM~11555395
> *FUKIN ***** LET ME KNOW WHEN I CAN TAKE A LIL TRIP THAT WAY I WANNA SAY WUZ UP 2 SOME OLD FRIENDS
> *


WHEN EVER CHUCH JUST GIVE ME A CALL...


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 7 2008, 11:11 AM~11540191
> *wass up monica,  where are those pics.  from yesterday
> *



MY COMPUTER IS TRIPPIN BUT SOON I WILL PUT UP THE VIDEO FROMSATURDAY
:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983REGAL_@Sep 9 2008, 05:41 PM~11561452
> *MY COMPUTER IS TRIPPIN BUT  SOON I WILL PUT UP THE VIDEO FROMSATURDAY
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 i thought it was pics.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

wass up rigo


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

WASS UP HUERO 12 MORE DAYS


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Sep 9 2008, 07:06 PM~11562277
> *WASS UP HUERO 12  MORE DAYS
> *



 damm already


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

yup already


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## carlos1970 (Jan 3, 2008)

:biggrin: wass up


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Sep 9 2008, 03:07 PM~11560274
> *WHEN EVER CHUCH  JUST GIVE ME A CALL...
> *


IS IT STILL POPPIN ON SUNDAYS FOO SO I CAN DIPP MY 26'S OUT THAT WAY


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

i need to put my shit back together times going by to quick!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Sep 10 2008, 05:19 PM~11570268
> *i need to put my shit back together times going by to quick!
> *


HURRY UP BEN...I WANT TO CLOWN YOU..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 10 2008, 05:24 PM~11570317
> *HURRY UP BEN...I WANT TO CLOWN YOU..LOL :biggrin:
> *


you got jokes mr fireman.?

haha its cool i got you dont trip.you want to get clowned on the way there, there, or when we leave?
or all of the above!!!! :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 10 2008, 03:07 PM~11569267
> *IS IT STILL POPPIN ON SUNDAYS FOO SO I CAN DIPP MY 26'S OUT THAT WAY
> *


ON SUNDAYS...ABOUT 4PM TO 7 PM EN HP.....AND THEN WE GO TO MY COMPADRES HAMBURGER STAND IN LONG BEACH BLVD AND KICK IT THERE FOR A WHILE....COPS DONT EVEN TRIP THERE


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Sep 10 2008, 05:27 PM~11570342
> *you got jokes mr fireman.?
> 
> haha its cool i got you dont trip.you want to get clowned on the way there, there, or when we leave?
> ...


EITHER WAY ITS ALL GOOD BABY..I.E. IS COMING YOUR WAY.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 10 2008, 05:38 PM~11570475
> *EITHER WAY ITS ALL GOOD BABY..I.E. IS COMING YOUR WAY.
> *


oh god all that traveling to get clowned :uh: 

haha hey is jess rollin thru?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Sep 10 2008, 05:41 PM~11570514
> *oh god all that traveling to get clowned  :uh:
> 
> haha hey is jess rollin thru?
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 10 2008, 05:43 PM~11570531
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> *



what the fuck!?

he gotta work?
so that means his mc is staying in the ie. 
is manuel going?


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 9 2008, 06:33 PM~11561935
> *i thought it was pics.
> *



ITS A VIDEO I GOT IT ON VIDEO AND JUST SOME PIC'S. I WANTED A PIC OF EVERYONE TOGETHER BUT EVERYONE WAS ALL OVER THE PLACE. BUT I WILL BE READY FOR NEXT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

SUP LA'S FINEST READY FOR THE PICNIC??????





THE FAMILY WILL BE THERE :yes:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 10 2008, 07:06 PM~11571328
> *SUP LA'S FINEST READY FOR THE PICNIC??????
> THE FAMILY WILL BE THERE :yes:
> *


wass up 80olds, its getting there,

thanks for the support, and will see you there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1983REGAL_@Sep 10 2008, 05:54 PM~11570651
> *ITS A VIDEO I GOT IT ON VIDEO AND JUST SOME PIC'S. I WANTED A PIC OF EVERYONE TOGETHER BUT  EVERYONE WAS ALL OVER THE PLACE. BUT I WILL BE READY FOR NEXT TIME  :biggrin:
> *



SEND ME THE VIDEO IN A PM


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

LA's FINEST CC. THIRD ANNUAL PICNIC


11 DAYS AWAY


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Sep 10 2008, 05:19 PM~11570268
> *i need to put my shit back together times going by to quick!
> *



WASS UP YOU VATOS READY, FOR SOME FUN UNDER THE SUN


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 11 2008, 12:13 AM~11574084
> *LA's FINEST CC.  THIRD  ANNUAL PICNIC
> 11  DAYS AWAY
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

DEDICATED RIDERZ WILL BE THERE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

DID U TALK TO HER....


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Sep 11 2008, 05:04 PM~11579387
> *DID U TALK TO HER....
> *


IM JUST WALKING IN THE HOUSE


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Sep 10 2008, 05:48 PM~11570583
> *what the fuck!?
> 
> he gotta work?
> ...


IM TRYING TO GET MANUEL TO GO IF HE COULD GET THE WEEKEND OFF..


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

youre going right?


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

1 WEEK AWAY PEOPLE


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

ill be there


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Sep 14 2008, 10:45 AM~11598866
> *ill be there
> *


good loking out will see you there


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

6 days


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

majestics will be there :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 15 2008, 11:48 PM~11613484
> * majestics will be there :biggrin:
> *



thanks for the support, 
and we;ll see you there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Sep 16 2008, 09:06 PM~11621741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will see you there hommie!!!!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Almost time.


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

4 MORE DAYS!!! ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT LA'S FINEST!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

STRICTLY FAMILY WILL BE THERE


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

thanks to every one for the support, and we hope 
to see you all there !!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Sep 12 2008, 02:13 AM~11583713
> *youre going right?
> *


YES SIR BRIGHT AND EARLY... :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

THATS RIGHT HAVE CAMP OUT !!!


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT LA'S FINEST


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 17 2008, 09:00 PM~11631204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 17 2008, 07:50 PM~11630452
> *THATS RIGHT*


----------



## LASFINESTJOHN (Sep 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

3 more days raza


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Sep 18 2008, 07:07 PM~11639326
> *3 more days raza
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## LASFINESTJOHN (Sep 19, 2008)

LA's Finest


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

The FAMILY will be there......


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT for LA's Finest...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 18 2008, 09:28 PM~11641420
> *The FAMILY will be there......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

2 more days


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Sep 19 2008, 01:17 PM~11645899
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>TTMFT!!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

OHANA SO CAL WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

1 MORE DAY! hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THERE SUPPORT!!!

AND WILL SEE YOU ALL THERE TOMORROW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

WE HOPE EVERYBODY HAS A GOOD TIME, AND ENJOY THE DAY !!


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin: LOOKIN FORWARD TO IT uffin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

HEY GUERO HAVE A GOOD TIME BRO!I KNOW ITS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK!AS ALWAYS!!!THATNKS FOR ALLOWING US TO PASS FLIERS AGAIN.. GOD BLESS BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Sep 20 2008, 11:46 PM~11655800
> *HEY GUERO HAVE A GOOD TIME BRO!I KNOW ITS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK!AS ALWAYS!!!THATNKS FOR ALLOWING US TO PASS FLIERS AGAIN.. GOD BLESS BRO! :biggrin:
> *


 no problem, and thanks for the support!!!

hope to see you there :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

WELL LOOKS LIKE ITS TIME, WE HOPE TO ALL YOU RIDERS OUT THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

ON BEHALF OF LA's FINEST CC. I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE, WHO MADE IT OUT TO OUR PICNIC. THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT, AND COOPERATION, IT WAS A VERY GOOD TURN OUT. 

FOR A MINUTE THE PIGS WERE TRIPING BUT OVER ALL IT TURNED OUT PRETTY WELL.

THERE WERE TOO MANY CAR CLUBS, AND SOLO RIDERS TO MENTION BUT WE REALLY APPRECIATE ALL THE SUPPORT !!!!!

PLEASE WHO EVER GOT PICS. PLEASE POST THEM UP, SO WHO EVER DIDNT MAKE IT CAN SEE WHAT THEY MISSED OUT ON !!!!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 21 2008, 04:30 PM~11658979
> *ON BEHALF OF  LA's FINEST CC.  I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE, WHO MADE IT OUT TO  OUR PICNIC.  THANKS FOR  ALL YOUR SUPPORT, AND COOPERATION, IT WAS A VERY GOOD TURN OUT.
> 
> FOR A MINUTE THE PIGS WERE TRIPING BUT OVER ALL IT TURNED OUT PRETTY WELL.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

come on peeps. i know there is more pics.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 21 2008, 06:58 PM~11660626
> *come on peeps. i know there is more pics.
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

HERE ARE SOME I'LL POST MORE LATER


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Sep 21 2008, 10:59 PM~11662284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Traffic C.C. thanks for helping out on the 63... :thumbsup:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> nice pics. hommie, thanks for coming out
> 
> keep those pics. coming :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

If you go to sergio's page on myspace he posted 61 pics of today's event :biggrin:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

nice pics. hommie, thanks for coming out

keep those pics. coming :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]



thanks homie.


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

ALL AND ALL IT WAS GOOD DAY, JUST GOT BACK FROM CRUSING THE BVLD.


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> nice pics. hommie, thanks for coming out
> 
> keep those pics. coming :biggrin: :biggrin:


thanks homie.
[/quote]


WILL SEE ALL YOU NEXT YEAR, SAME TIME,SAME PLACE !!!!!!


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

I'LL POST SOME MORE TOMORROW


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 21 2008, 10:26 PM~11662467
> *If you go to sergio's page on myspace he posted 61 pics of today's event :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

had a goodtime,,great turn out


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

GOOD TURN OUT GOOD PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!!!


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Sep 22 2008, 08:08 AM~11663597
> *GOOD TURN OUT GOOD PICS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!!!
> *



GRACIAS HOMMIE, AND WE'LL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!!!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

had a good time


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

LA's FINEST CC. TO MUTHA F#% TOP !!!!!!!!


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

> > nice pics. hommie, thanks for coming out
> >
> > keep those pics. coming :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 22 2008, 04:25 PM~11668234
> *THAT'S RIGHT
> 
> SOON I WILL POST SOME PICTURES THAT I TOOK*


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

had a goodtime but cut a wire in the trunk so i couldnt play with it until the ride home!


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Sep 22 2008, 07:06 PM~11670042
> *had a goodtime but cut a wire in the trunk so i couldnt play with it until the ride home!
> *


 was that you that hit on me, going down ceasar chaves ? lol

ho well sorry to hear about wiring, but any ways thanks for coming out


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 22 2008, 07:42 PM~11670523
> *was that you that hit on me,  going down ceasar chaves ?  lol
> 
> ho well sorry to hear about wiring,  but any ways thanks for coming out
> *


hahaha yeah i was venting from breaking at the park lol :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Sep 22 2008, 08:04 PM~11670840
> *hahaha yeah i was venting from breaking at the park lol :biggrin:
> *



ITS ALL GOOD HOMMIE, THE GOOD THING IS THAT YOU MADE IT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 22 2008, 08:07 PM~11670891
> *ITS ALL GOOD HOMMIE,  THE GOOD THING IS THAT YOU MADE IT
> *


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

let me take a look at my camera uffin: i'll have some in a minute


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

that was fun. had a good time :cheesy:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1stLady_@Sep 22 2008, 09:19 PM~11671824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: showoff!

lol :biggrin:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

SOME MORE


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>"RETURN OF THE MACK" WAS IN THE HOUSE! I HAD A GOOD TIME HOMIEZ THANKS....  </span>


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

those are real nice pics. hommie, 

thanks to everyone for all their support !!!!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 22 2008, 10:43 PM~11672593
> *
> 
> 
> ...



gracias hommie, for pics.they look real good,

keepem coming !!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

THE HOMIE CAR ON THE WAY HOME uffin: 









HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR THE ONE TIME WONT HASSLE MO FO AS MUCH AS THEY DID YESTERDAY uffin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

I GOT VIDEO BUT IM GONNA HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL I FINISH THE MINI DVD


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 22 2008, 10:47 PM~11672633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we hope not hommie, but then again maybe next year we'll double check
to see if the dodgers are not playing, thats only reason why they were triping,

but thanks to everyones cooperation, on keeping the traffic flowing, it turned out pretty well :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

fucken pigs :twak: :twak:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 22 2008, 10:57 PM~11672710
> *I GOT VIDEO BUT IM GONNA HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL I FINISH THE MINI DVD
> *



post up when you get done !!!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 22 2008, 11:31 PM~11672908
> *
> 
> 
> ...



those are some nice pics. hommie !!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 22 2008, 10:34 PM~11672917
> *those are some nice pics. hommie !!
> *


thanks...this is probably yours right?


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 22 2008, 11:35 PM~11672922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT FOOL PULLED ME OVER! BUT LET ME GO! I GOT LUCKY!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 22 2008, 11:35 PM~11672922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey does anyone know exactly why homie got popped :dunno:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 22 2008, 10:43 PM~11672950
> *Hey does anyone know exactly why homie got popped :dunno:
> *


cuz of the music i think :dunno: i heard it was bullshit though


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 22 2008, 11:44 PM~11672956
> *cuz of the music i think :dunno: i heard it was bullshit though
> *


The same cop was messing with peeps the whole day...


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 22 2008, 11:46 PM~11672962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics bro.. :thumbsup:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 22 2008, 10:48 PM~11672968
> *Nice pics bro.. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 22 2008, 11:36 PM~11672926
> *thanks...this is probably yours right?
> 
> 
> ...



that right , you got any from the front ?


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

wass up rigo were you att!!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 22 2008, 10:52 PM~11672976
> *that right ,  you got any from the front ?
> *


nope sorry homie  seen it up and down the park though


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

22 Pages « < 20 21 22 

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: huero65, BIGMIKE, OG-CRENSHAW, VAMPS87CUTLASS, SAUL, Mr.74, mrLA


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 23 2008, 12:00 AM~11673000
> *nope sorry homie    seen it up and down the park though
> *


its cool hommie, good looking out anyway :biggrin:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

TTMFT !!!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey mike any pics of my monte... :dunno:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Sep 23 2008, 12:07 AM~11673023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro...im going to right click save... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 23 2008, 01:09 AM~11673030
> *Thanks bro...im going to right click save... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

oh snap before the tree broke
mc lookin good sal!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Sep 23 2008, 12:11 AM~11673034
> *oh snap before the tree broke
> mc lookin good sal!
> *


Right before bro...but i busted my pass side upper a-arm. I didnt know until the drive home. :angry:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

bout to post up a vid in a few mins if y'all wanna wait up :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 23 2008, 12:13 AM~11673040
> *Right before bro...but i busted my pass side upper a-arm. I didnt know until the drive home. :angry:
> *


 :0 thats fucked up.
how was the short rideback to yhe ie wobbly? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Sep 23 2008, 12:18 AM~11673054
> *:0 thats fucked up.
> how was the short rideback to yhe ie wobbly? :biggrin:
> *


IT PULLED TO THE RIGHT REALLY BAD BRO...I HAD TO PULL OVER AND PUT THE KIDS IN MY TRUCK WITH MY BRO, TO BE ON THE SAFE SIDE THAT IS.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 23 2008, 12:14 AM~11673041
> *bout to post up a vid in a few mins if y'all wanna wait up  :biggrin:
> *


 im down :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 23 2008, 12:24 AM~11673066
> *IT PULLED TO THE RIGHT REALLY BAD BRO...I HAD TO PULL OVER AND PUT THE KIDS IN MY TRUCK WITH MY BRO, TO BE ON THE SAFE SIDE THAT IS.
> *


 :0 oh yeah good thinking!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 23 2008, 12:13 AM~11673040
> *Right before bro...but i busted my pass side upper a-arm. I didnt know until the drive home. :angry:
> *


LOOK.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 22 2008, 11:06 PM~11673021
> *Hey mike any pics of my monte... :dunno:
> *


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 23 2008, 12:27 AM~11673078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOTTA LOVE IT HOMIE...THANKS!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Just give the car Sal......

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> CAUGHT ME DIPPIN INDA MOTHERSHIP... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 23 2008, 12:29 AM~11673086
> *Just give the car Sal......
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP AL...YOU MISSED A GOOD DAY AT THE PARK!! :cheesy:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 23 2008, 12:27 AM~11673074
> *LOOK.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 jumping jesus on a pogo stick!!!

god damn.

i can fix that! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 23 2008, 12:32 AM~11673097
> *WHATS UP AL...YOU MISSED A GOOD DAY AT THE PARK!! :cheesy:
> *


I had other obligations to take care of.... Now I see the pix.. I really wish I would have went....

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Sep 23 2008, 12:32 AM~11673099
> *:0 jumping jesus on a pogo stick!!!
> 
> god damn.
> ...


Now Why do you have to say it like that.....


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 23 2008, 12:34 AM~11673105
> *I had other obligations to take care of.... Now I see the pix..  I really wish I would have went....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it was fun.! :biggrin: coulda shoulda eastwooda lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Sep 23 2008, 12:32 AM~11673099
> *:0 jumping jesus on a pogo stick!!!
> 
> god damn.
> ...


IT'S ALL GOOD I HAD FUN BREAKING IT AGAIN, IM GOING TO PICK A PART TOMORROW DURING LUNCH.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 23 2008, 12:35 AM~11673110
> *Now Why do you have to say it like that.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HA HA BEN YOU GOT INTO TROUBLE...


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 23 2008, 12:35 AM~11673110
> *Now Why do you have to say it like that.....
> *


out of shock mostly .


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 23 2008, 12:34 AM~11673105
> *I had other obligations to take care of.... Now I see the pix..  I really wish I would have went....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IM GOING TO SANTE FE DAM NEXT SUNDAY DURING THE DAY AND THEN GOING TO YOUR KICK BACK AFTERWARDS...ANYONE ELSE ON HERE GOING TO POMONA NEXT SUNDAY??


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 23 2008, 12:34 AM~11673105
> *I had other obligations to take care of.... Now I see the pix..  I really wish I would have went....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE NEXT TIME HOMMIE!!!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 23 2008, 12:36 AM~11673115
> *IT'S ALL GOOD I HAD FUN BREAKING IT AGAIN, IM GOING TO PICK A PART TOMORROW DURING LUNCH.
> *


while your there get me a left handed allen key and some mustard !


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 23 2008, 12:39 AM~11673131
> *IM GOING TO SANTE FE DAM NEXT SUNDAY DURING THE DAY AND THEN GOING TO YOUR KICK BACK AFTERWARDS...ANYONE ELSE ON HERE GOING TO POMONA NEXT SUNDAY??
> *


 GOTA CHECK THE WORK SCHEDULE, KNOW THAT GOES :angry: :angry:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 23 2008, 12:39 AM~11673131
> *IM GOING TO SANTE FE DAM NEXT SUNDAY DURING THE DAY AND THEN GOING TO YOUR KICK BACK AFTERWARDS...ANYONE ELSE ON HERE GOING TO POMONA NEXT SUNDAY??
> *


if i aint drunk saturday im wit it!


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 23 2008, 12:39 AM~11673130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 GOOD VIDEO HOMMIE, THANKS FOR POSTING IT UP


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 23 2008, 12:49 AM~11673151
> *GOOD VIDEO HOMMIE,  THANKS FOR POSTING IT UP
> *


x2


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 23 2008, 12:42 AM~11673138
> *GOTA CHECK THE WORK  SCHEDULE,  KNOW THAT GOES  :angry:  :angry:
> *


LETS GO HOMIE TAKE A DRIVE TO THE I.E. BRO...


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

YO BIG MIKE IM OUT HOMIE..THANKS FOR POSTING THAT VIDEO, I TRIED SAVING IT TO MY PHOTOBUCKET BUT IT DIDN'T WORK, LATERZZ BRO


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 23 2008, 12:09 AM~11673184
> *YO BIG MIKE IM OUT HOMIE..THANKS FOR POSTING THAT VIDEO, I TRIED SAVING IT TO MY PHOTOBUCKET BUT IT DIDN'T WORK, LATERZZ BRO
> *


laters homie..i'll try to upload it somewhere where you can save it to your computer


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 23 2008, 01:13 AM~11673190
> *laters homie..i'll try to upload it somewhere where you can save it to your computer
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS IM OUT!!!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt any more pics?


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Sep 22 2008, 09:27 PM~11671900
> *:angry:  showoff!
> 
> lol :biggrin:
> *


Don't be mad  
don't be a hater :biggrin: you known I got your back


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

i see!


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 23 2008, 01:05 AM~11673176
> *LETS GO HOMIE TAKE A DRIVE TO THE I.E. BRO...
> *


i would go hommie but there is a 90% chance that i might have to work,

but i'll be heading out to moreno valley, on saturday night !!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 23 2008, 10:09 PM~11682500
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i knew you had some hidden !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 23 2008, 09:13 PM~11682544
> *i knew you had some hidden !!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 23 2008, 10:21 PM~11682608
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

WASS UP HUERO.. READY 4 WHIITIER THIS WEEKEND


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Sep 23 2008, 10:24 PM~11682650
> *WASS UP HUERO.. READY 4 WHIITIER THIS WEEKEND
> *



you know it, im ready for moreno valley too !!!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

HERE MY VIDEO CLIP! CHECK IT OUT!
VIDEO


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Sep 23 2008, 11:12 PM~11682932
> *HERE MY VIDEO CLIP! CHECK IT OUT!
> VIDEO
> *



nice video hommie !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 24 2008, 12:51 AM~11683103
> *nice video hommie !!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

nice video!


----------



## juanito76 (Aug 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 23 2008, 09:21 PM~11682608
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that was pic of my 79 malibu b4 i hit :angry: :uh: ricks 48 fleetline


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 23 2008, 10:06 PM~11682463
> *i would go hommie but there is a 90% chance that i might have to work,
> 
> but i'll be heading out to moreno valley, on saturday night !!
> *


I'll see you there bro... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Sep 23 2008, 11:12 PM~11682932
> *HERE MY VIDEO CLIP! CHECK IT OUT!
> VIDEO
> *


BAD ASS BRO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 24 2008, 11:42 PM~11693152
> *BAD ASS BRO!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

wass up whos down for whittier, this sunday, at target & rite aide

last sunday was not bad but we need more low lows out there !!!


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

HERE'S ANOTHER VID


L.A. FINEST PICNIC


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 23 2008, 09:09 PM~11682500
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TIGHT PIC HOMIE.!


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Sep 25 2008, 06:28 PM~11700528
> *HERE'S ANOTHER VID
> L.A. FINEST PICNIC
> *



damm hommie, you got down :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Sep 25 2008, 06:28 PM~11700528
> *HERE'S ANOTHER VID
> L.A. FINEST PICNIC
> *


SERGIO G HOOKED THIS VIDEO UP!!!


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## juanito76 (Aug 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 23 2008, 09:21 PM~11682608
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TOOK OUT THE FAMILIA IN DA MALIBU... THNX LA'S FINEST ESTUVO CHINGON


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juanito76_@Sep 26 2008, 01:22 PM~11708005
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: TOOK OUT THE FAMILIA IN DA MALIBU... THNX LA'S FINEST ESTUVO CHINGON
> *



gracias, for coming out and supporting us, hommie !!!


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

my computer is still trippin its not letting me down load any pictures


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

ready to head to moreno valley, got to give the hommie,
support at hop !!


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 23 2008, 10:09 PM~11682500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats a tight ride
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Sep 27 2008, 01:57 PM~11715123
> *dam thats a tight ride
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



your right hommie, that mutha ---- is nice 

good job hommie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 27 2008, 11:55 AM~11714589
> *ready to head to moreno valley,    got to give the hommie,
> support  at hop !!
> *


What time you heading out???


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 27 2008, 10:55 AM~11714589
> *ready to head to moreno valley,    got to give the hommie,
> support  at hop !!
> *


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 28 2008, 05:06 PM~11721873
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS RIGHT LA's FINEST CC. REPRESENTING WITH THE '' SMURF ''


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

THATS RIGHT THATS HOW WE DO IT IN MORENOVALLEY !!!!!


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

wass up rigo where you at ???


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 29 2008, 08:40 PM~11734851
> *THATS RIGHT THATS HOW WE DO IT IN MORENOVALLEY !!!!!
> *


  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=432966


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 1 2008, 06:58 AM~11747951
> *
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=432966
> *


nice pics. bigmike :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Oct 2 2008, 08:38 PM~11764884
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP HOMMIE, WHAT IT DO ???


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

CHILLIN HOMIE


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

where is every body at ??? :twak: :twak:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Oct 8 2008, 12:01 PM~11812754
> *  where is every body at ???  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :dunno: Huero but come down to my toy drive :biggrin:


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

YOU GUYS MISSED A GOOD SHOW IN VEGAS...


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> THATS RIGHT KOOL-AID


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

THATS RIGHT I REPRESENT 'L.A.'S FINEST CAR CLUB & KOOL-AID '


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

lets roll down to whittier blvd. !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

